# my introduction to really old classical



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Ockay so i bought a cd of Hildegard von Bingen, was amazingly charm but it's etheric nature, decent recording of her's Vox Cosmica.I got a short story here i was in the bus station climbing aboard than felt pain in my chest, cardiac problem or digestion, it's all link anyway.

Than i was like jeez oh im not feeling well if only i had water, than out of the blue a nun appear in front of my eye she said sir are you ockay , are you cardiac breathe slowly relaxe than she ask a woman sitting next to me madam do you have water, a nice old italian lady gave me water.

I was touch by the hands of god, i was blown away...

Than i would like to point out the cd i bought is on carpe diem record, its sung by Arianna savall,
hope you enjoy reading this anectdote, im writhing these words lisening to the cd.

:tiphat:


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

That is totally awesome experience... I hope that you can continue your further journeys into that music period. Honestly I know fairly little about that time frame.


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

For those of you who don't think that the fact that a poster's life was saved by a nun is sufficient grounds to listen to this album, let me add that it's a gorgeous piece of work. Arianna Savall's voice is quite reminiscent of that of her late mother, Montserrat Figueras, which of course is a high compliment. Add to that some sensitive arrangements of the Hildegard pieces plus some serene "meditations" created by Savall's collaborator Petter Udland Johansen. It was one of my favourite releases of last year.

More info and samples here: http://www.carpediem-records.de/en/vox-cosmica


----------



## Giordano (Aug 10, 2014)

I didn't know about this album. Thanks! Thanks also for telling us about your adventure on the bus! :tiphat:


----------

